# Hello to you all



## Confused (May 31, 2007)

Hi Im new to this site. Im in the UK.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! I'm in the US.


----------



## Jen! (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Confused!! Welcome! I am in AUStralia. We are a very international group here - hehe!


----------



## helen254 (May 3, 2007)

HI CONFUSED iam in the uk i have hypo 2 iam on .100 microgrammes at the moment but keep having my bloods done they keep putting me up


----------



## beljay68 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi from wales. I also have underactive thyroid ,on 100mg at the moment was diagnosed last January 07 now have bloods every three months. Due to see Endricriliologist next month again. Once they get your level you will have bloods less often .


----------

